# lighting for my dart frogs planted teerarium



## Pete87 (Jun 10, 2018)

hi every one could some one please help me choose some lights i have a 90x45x90 terrarium it is going to be planted and i want some really gd lights witch will give my plants the best life i will also be adding some dart frogs when it is all up and ready


----------



## reecehailey7 (Sep 4, 2017)

Either go with jungle dawns or t5 or a combination of both works really well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete87 (Jun 10, 2018)

how many bulbs would you suggest so i can choose a hood to accommodate


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

I tried t5 but found they give of a lot of heat 
so I went with led lights
this is the one I am using on my exo-terra terrarium 


https://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/zoo-m...MIyO_WtrHW3QIVSIfVCh3G3QU9EAkYAyABEgL0cfD_BwE


----------



## Pete87 (Jun 10, 2018)

im so confused with it lol so many to choose from i defiantly want good light at the base of my terrarium as well witch will be 90cm high


----------



## reecehailey7 (Sep 4, 2017)

For that deep I would use both, 3 jungle dawns and two 55watt t5’s or try the jungle dawn spotlights, not used those but heard good things about them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

That's a nice big viv. As you will know the photons of light that are produced by any lamp spread out as they leave a light source and cover area. You have the same number of photons as the source but covering an increasing footprint under the lamp. This reduces the available energy that can be used for photosynthesis or PAR.


The trouble with LEDs is that they are point source, this means that there is a finite number of photons pumping out from a very reduced area, then spreading out. To combat this, you must have many LEDs, grouped tightly together. 


Typically over a viv of that height and width we use a minimum of x2 22w JungleDawn lamps to provide general illumination and to cater for those plants grown higher up in the viv. We then add in 1 or 2 40w spots which can be used to pick out any high light requirement plant species at the lower reaches.


A suitable T5 lamp is added to provide extra light and UV at the top reaches of the viv also. You could use a 24w to create a boosting zone alongside your heater.


This method has been used time after time and certainly works if you plant sensibly. 


Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Pete87 (Jun 10, 2018)

thank you for the help


----------



## Pete87 (Jun 10, 2018)

i was looking at Beamwork Evo Quad so no one advises these then no


----------



## reecehailey7 (Sep 4, 2017)

To be fair they’re brilliant lights as well everyone I have spoken to that’s used them highly recommends them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrimsonRaine (Nov 22, 2018)

Sorry to butt in, but where can you get the Beamswork Evo Quads? I've been looking everywhere online for them, but it looks like they don't make them any more? Or maybe they've renamed them a different model name?


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

hi
I have seen the beamswork lights on amazon and ebay but did not know if they was any good for a vivarium so did not get them


----------



## CrimsonRaine (Nov 22, 2018)

dps51 said:


> hi
> I have seen the beamswork lights on amazon and ebay but did not know if they was any good for a vivarium so did not get them


Hi dps51,

From my research, a lot of our fellow hobbyists in the States really rate them; great for plant growth, the right Kelvin level and good reds. I just can't find a reliable supplier in the UK!

I'm hoping to source a Finnex Planted+ 24/7 CC, but if I can't, I've just seen the following LED set at my local reptile and aquatics shop:

Interpet Tri-Spec 2

It's a fairly new product, but the specs look good, and the PAR level is better than what the Finnex has to offer.

What did you go for in the end?


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

CrimsonRaine said:


> Hi dps51,
> 
> From my research, a lot of our fellow hobbyists in the States really rate them; great for plant growth, the right Kelvin level and good reds. I just can't find a reliable supplier in the UK!
> 
> ...


 hi I have seen these on ebay for £154 for the size of my vivarium
at the moment I only have low wattage house bulbs which are not doing much for my plants or frogs
https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Interpet-T...reshwater/12025783526?iid=254005923500&chn=ps


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

In Thrasops's 2018 Snake thread he says he is going to be using Kinfire LED 6500K lights for "....plant growth." Might be worth asking him :2thumb:


----------



## CrimsonRaine (Nov 22, 2018)

Well, I've taken the leap, last night I ordered the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 CC from a US seller on eBay. Got the 36" version as the PAR levels looked right for the height (mine should be a max of 50cm to the substrate) and I'm planning on having the viv 90cm wide.

I decided on this one over the Tri Spec 2 as it included the remote that means I can programme it (the Tri Spec has an app, but you need to spend extra to get the bluetooth reciever add on......bit cheeky really, I'd expect it to be included) AND the Finnex has reds at 660nm, as opposed to the Tri Spec with reds at 640nm. I'm willing to go the extra for super plant growth and great colouration.

Even with shipping, tax, and the exchange rate taken into account, it's still cheaper than the base kit for the Tri Spec, so that's also a win :2thumb:


----------



## CanoeGuy19 (Jul 22, 2018)

The Arcadia 6% UV T5's are 7000 kelvin lights a good all round colour temp for Plants just make sure your frogs have plenty of space to hide under so they don't get burned by the lights also beware T5 produce a fair amount of heat so it may be a good idea to account for that. I plan on using a USB fan to extract the hot air through small circular vents in my glass lid. Will help defog the glass too!


----------

